# SM Rescue Raffle Information



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

_We all love our spoiled Maltese and that's why we're here! However, not every Maltese is fortunate enough to be spoiled, have loving parents and a happy life, which is where rescue organizations comes in. They rescue Maltese from all over, and help to find them a warm, loving home. Most of us on SM know the wonderful work that rescue organizations doe to help Maltese. _​

*PRIZE DONATIONS*​
_If you plan on donating a prize for the raffle, please pm me or email me with information on the item that you’re planning on donation. If you have a picture of the item, please attach so that I can post in the prize thread. Please check back daily to see additional prizes that have been added_​


*RAFFLE TICKETS*​

_You will have an entire month of to send a donation to the Rescue Group of _*YOUR*_ choice. Once you have mailed the check or sent the money via PayPal (each Rescue has their own way of accepting donations), you will send me a PM or an email to __[email protected]__ and let me know how much you sent as well as the name of the rescue group you donated to so that I can verify your donation. If you receive a receipt from the rescue organization, please attach it to your PM or email._


_Once I receive your PM, I will send you back your raffle ticket numbers. Tickets are $5.00 and for each 12 tickets purchased ($60.00) you will receive 1 extra ticket -- so instead of 12 tickets, you will get 13._



_You may buy as many raffle tickets as you want! The drawing will be held on Monday, September 26th, and winners will be posted on SM on that day. I will PM your raffle ticket numbers to you between August 22nd and September 26th . _


_Because we hope to raise additional money by holding the SM Rescue Raffle, only donations made between August 22nd – September 26th will receive Raffle Tickets._​

*AMOUNT OF MONEY RAISED*​
_I will start a new thread which will be updated periodically regarding the amount that the Rescue Raffle has raised. So check back to see the running total of the amount of money that the Rescue Raffle has generated to help with the poor little furbutts that weren't as lucky as ours to have great SM Moms and Dads. I will update the total every few days._​


_*PRIZE WINNERS*_


_Once the drawing is held, the person donating the prize and the person that wins the prize will contact each other regarding shipping, addresses, etc. Prizes will remain with the person donating the item until it is time to ship to the winner. Prizes will not be sent to me._​

​ 


_As in previous years, I will be donating to this worthy cause, but will not be eligible to win a prize._​


*Now let's get ready to raise lots of money for our rescue organizations.  :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*​


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay!! I love the Rescue Raffle!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn, how much time do we have before you need the pictures.....Ginny and I both have to paint or create the items, that takes time!
Thanks....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! I'll be donating Madan brushes and combs as sets. It's the only thing I can ever think of. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry -- everyone loves the Madan Brushes and Combs. They're always such a hit.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kerry -- everyone loves the Madan Brushes and Combs. They're always such a hit.


I was thinking the same thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

On it straight away.Will have piccies of donations soon!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I would appreciate time to create something; I don't want to submit something 'similar'.

This is just being formed. Please allow time to prepare for this important fund raiser. Being able to 'view' what you are bidding on is very important.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I would appreciate time to create something; I don't want to submit something 'similar'.
> 
> This is just being formed. Please allow time to prepare for this important fund raiser. Being able to 'view' what you are bidding on is very important.


Claire - we're not bidding. This is simply a raffle so there's a list of the prizes and the numbers are drawn and written in next to them. That's why I'm thinking not to go way over the top. Auctions can really draw a lot of money since you bid up get that certain thing but this is a matter of chance.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Claire - we're not bidding. This is simply a raffle so there's a list of the prizes and the numbers are drawn and written in next to them. That's why I'm thinking not to go way over the top. Auctions can really draw a lot of money since you bid up get that certain thing but this is a matter of chance.


I realize that, I used 'bidding' for lack of a better term, but if an item is desirable, more will buy raffle chances on it. I create one-of-a-kind original items, so does my artist friend. We just wanted to create some things that would earn the most amount of money possible which I thought was the object. 

Since this idea was just formed, I only requested a little time to get somethings created.
These are not items ordered from China.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I realize that, I used 'bidding' for lack of a better term, but if an item is desirable, more will buy raffle chances on it. I create one-of-a-kind original items, so does my artist friend. We just wanted to create some things that would earn the most amount of money possible which I thought was the object.
> 
> Since this idea was just formed, I only requested a little time to get somethings created.
> These are not items ordered from China.


Sorry Claire if I offended you and I certainly know these weren't items made in China. All of the items we've had in the past have been well thought out and selected by our members. I've participated in the raffle the last two times, even *before* I had Tyler just to raise money for the rescues so certainly know the importance of doing as much as we can for them. As I've said before I love your Maltese logo that you made for AMA and know that anything with your talent in it will be terrific.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I realize that, I used 'bidding' for lack of a better term, but if an item is desirable, more will buy raffle chances on it. I create one-of-a-kind original items, so does my artist friend. We just wanted to create some things that would earn the most amount of money possible which I thought was the object.
> 
> Since this idea was just formed, I only requested a little time to get somethings created.
> These are not items ordered from China.


 
I make art items too and need time,so what I did was submit piccies of something I already made,like a harness dress and vest. The persons purchasing tickets then knew what they'd look like and couple custom order colours and size since it would have to be made to size.
I didn't want to premake the the harnesses as it migth not fit the fluff or it would limit the number of folks purchasing tickets.

Maybe you can sunmit a piccie of a similar item ,then the ticket purchasers will know what it looks like and that it would be made to order,giving you time to make it and maybe personalize it?
I'll be offering a harness vest or dress and some custom doggie tags...all those items take time so by having piccies,it will allow me time to do them.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you Lynn, for doing this again. I know how much planning goes into coordinating an event like this. You have a big heart and a lot of patience!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe you can sunmit a piccie of a similar item ,then the ticket purchasers will know what it looks like and that it would be made to order,giving you time to make it and maybe personalize it?
> I'll be offering a harness vest or dress and some custom doggie tags...all those items take time so by having piccies,it will allow me time to do them.


As I mentioned, all my work is one of a kind, original. Presenting a picture of something similar doesn't work in this case. Individual images are hand painted on items, all original, all time consuming.

This is what was proposed originally, 3 days ago:
It will take about 2 weeks to come up with donations for the raffle and then another 2-3 weeks to sell tickets which means that the actual raffle would be around the last week of September.
 I believe there is enough time to allow for the creation of items to be raffled. I will go on the '2 weeks' originally mentioned. If that is too late, so be it, I'll just sell the items that are not presented in enough time. I don't have any Maltese items sitting and waiting to be purchased or donated.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire -- just let me know what you want us to call the item and I will simply state that you're donating it and that there isn't a pic available at this time.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lynn,
Spoke to Jenny from toplinepet.com via email. Jenny will be making a donation again this year. I told her I promise to send the donations to the recipients for her. She'll send the donations to me when I order the brushes/combs. 

Just wanted to let you know that Jenny is the best!!! {Like you}. 

When we work out the details I'll let you know.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry -- I love Jenny and order lots from her. She's so sweet about supporting the rescues.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This is gonna be FUN


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I...... seems a bit lost :smstarz:
I read the instruction for more than 2 times but still get a hard time to understand it... anyone care to explain it to me 'in the easiest way'?

This is my first time doing it so I've no idea what it is about?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

muchan said:


> I...... seems a bit lost :smstarz:
> I read the instruction for more than 2 times but still get a hard time to understand it... anyone care to explain it to me 'in the easiest way'?
> 
> This is my first time doing it so I've no idea what it is about?


* Members donate prizes for the raffle.

* Members donate money to any animal rescue they want, send proof of the donation to Lynn. Every $5 donated = 1 ticket for the raffle. You will get ticket numbers.

* Numbers are drawn for each prize so the person with that ticket number gets that prize.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Such a wonderful charity idea! Thank you Lynn for all your time and work on this project. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rudy and I just made our donation to the rescue he came from! I am so excited to see how much money we are all going to raise for rescues! This is our first time participating so I'm not really sure how this all works. There will be a seperate thread updating the amount of money raised? and another thread with descriptions/pictures of the prizes? Do we put our raffle tickets in for specific prizes, or are they all put in one pot and then a ticket drawn for each prize? Either way, we are just so excited to be a part of this. 

THANKS LYNN for doing this!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> Rudy and I just made our donation to the rescue he came from! I am so excited to see how much money we are all going to raise for rescues! This is our first time participating so I'm not really sure how this all works. There will be a seperate thread updating the amount of money raised? and another thread with descriptions/pictures of the prizes? Do we put our raffle tickets in for specific prizes, or are they all put in one pot and then a ticket drawn for each prize? Either way, we are just so excited to be a part of this.
> 
> THANKS LYNN for doing this!!


Leigh - I think I've got this right. There will be a thread from Lynn on the prizes that come in. I don't think she gives us the total til the end (can't remember). The tickets are all just put into one pot to pick them and last year I know she had co-workers do the picking. Once you give to a rescue (or several) send your confirmation(s) e-mail to Lynn and she will in turn give you your raffle ticket number(s) - each $5 gets you one ticket so the more you donate, the more chances you have to win. :thumbsup: She just does the tickets for us virtually - she won't mail actual tickets, just numbers. Oh, and when they're picked, she drags it along during the day so we find out several at a time every few hours. It's so much fun. :chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Leigh - I think I've got this right. There will be a thread from Lynn on the prizes that come in. I don't think she gives us the total til the end (can't remember). The tickets are all just put into one pot to pick them and last year I know she had co-workers do the picking. Once you give to a rescue (or several) send your confirmation(s) e-mail to Lynn and she will in turn give you your raffle ticket number(s) - each $5 gets you one ticket so the more you donate, the more chances you have to win. :thumbsup: She just does the tickets for us virtually - she won't mail actual tickets, just numbers. *Oh, and when they're picked, she drags it along during the day so we find out several at a time every few hours. It's so much fun.* :chili:


Thanks Susan! It sounds like so much fun! Sent Lynn our confirmation this morning. So I should take September 26th off from work? :biggrin:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Today is raffle day ! I'm too excited !!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel is saying his prayers! 
Thank you Lynne for making this a big GO for RESCUE!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

LinzFair said:


> Today is raffle day ! I'm too excited !!


I think it's tomorrow


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla said:


> I think it's tomorrow


I think you're right Orla. I seem to remember Lynn having some work event going on today and postponing until tomorrow. Just a little more suspense time


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't wait til tomorrow! Seems like we all need a good uplifting event to look forward to right about now!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm also soooo excited!! It'll be my first time participating too, although I do remember it last year when I was new  

Lynn, I sent you an email late last night with the confirmation of my donation. Hope you got it in time!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I think you're right Orla. I seem to remember Lynn having some work event going on today and postponing until tomorrow. Just a little more suspense time


Ooops I must have missed that ! Well tomorrow it is


----------

